# scale rot



## sidthepython (Oct 8, 2010)

*hi my royal python had scale rot, she passed away early this morning, she was fine yesterday she was bathed, pooped, had a wee, and also drank plenty fluids. i gave her an injection of fortum, sid was like my baby i dont know what im going to do without her, weve decided to get her cremated and bury her somewhere special. *
*i dont know what else we cuddve done for her the vet gave us some flamazine and some injections as he thought it was a burn she had... *

*lets know what you think please *

*james and michaela *


----------



## sidthepython (Oct 8, 2010)

*scale rot* 
*hi my royal python had scale rot, she passed away early this morning, she was fine yesterday she was bathed, pooped, had a wee, and also drank plenty fluids. i gave her an injection of fortum, sid was like my baby i dont know what im going to do without her, weve decided to get her cremated and bury her somewhere special. *
*i dont know what else we cuddve done for her the vet gave us some flamazine and some injections as he thought it was a burn she had... *

*lets know what you think please *

*james and michaela *


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya
Sorry to hear about that : victory:.
I don't know much about this but your better off posting in the snake sectoions as you will get more replies there.


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

sidthepython said:


> *hi my royal python had scale rot, she passed away early this morning, she was fine yesterday she was bathed, pooped, had a wee, and also drank plenty fluids. i gave her an injection of fortum, sid was like my baby i dont know what im going to do without her, weve decided to get her cremated and bury her somewhere special. *
> *i dont know what else we cuddve done for her the vet gave us some flamazine and some injections as he thought it was a burn she had... *
> 
> *lets know what you think please *
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds like you were doing everything possible to treat it.

As you might well know, prevention is better than cure if it was a burn. If you could give me some details of your setup I might be able to suggest how the burn came about and how you could avoid it in future should you decide to get another.

Kind regards,
Craig


----------

